# [Solucionado] Não consigo instalar placa de som.

## Mr. Hardman

Saudações novamente, amigos do fórum!

Instalei o Gentoo há alguns dias e estou rodando o Gnome. Desde que pus o sistema no ar, não consigo ouvir qualquer som. Quando clico sobre o controle de volume ele retorna a mensagem: "Nenhum módulo e/ou dispositivo do GStreamer de controle de volume foi encontrado." A saída do comando "lspci" é a seguinte:

00:00.0 Host bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 655 Host (rev 50)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS AGP Port (virtual PCI-to-PCI bridge)

00:02.0 ISA bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS964 [MuTIOL Media IO] (rev 36)

00:02.5 IDE interface: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 5513 [IDE] (rev 01)

00:02.7 Multimedia audio controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] AC'97 Sound Controller (rev a0)

00:03.0 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.0 Controller (rev 0f)

00:03.1 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.0 Controller (rev 0f)

00:03.2 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.0 Controller (rev 0f)

00:03.3 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 2.0 Controller

00:04.0 Ethernet controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS900 PCI Fast Ethernet (rev 91)

00:05.0 RAID bus controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] RAID bus controller 180 SATA/PATA  [SiS] (rev 01)

00:0a.0 Modem: PCTel Inc HSP56 MicroModem (rev 04)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200] (rev a1)

Quando compilei o kernel, ativei sa opções "Sound card support" e "Intel/SiS/nVidia/AMD/ALi AC97 Controller", mas ainda assim não consigo ativar a minha placa (on-board, por sinal). Sou grato por qualquer ajuda.

Muito obrigado!Last edited by Mr. Hardman on Sat Dec 13, 2008 10:42 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## baldeante

 *Mr. Hardman wrote:*   

> Saudações novamente, amigos do fórum!
> 
> Instalei o Gentoo há alguns dias e estou rodando o Gnome. Desde que pus o sistema no ar, não consigo ouvir qualquer som. Quando clico sobre o controle de volume ele retorna a mensagem: "Nenhum módulo e/ou dispositivo do GStreamer de controle de volume foi encontrado." A saída do comando "lspci" é a seguinte:
> 
> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 655 Host (rev 50)
> ...

 

Boas,

Tens o suporte embutido no kernel ou em modulo ???

Se está em modulo tens de adicionar o nome do modulo ao ficheiro "/lib/modulos.autoload.d/<kernel version>/kernel-2.6"

Tens aqui como exemplo a minha lista de modulos:

```

#Sound

ac97_bus

snd-page-alloc

snd-timer

snd-pcm-oss

snd-mixer-oss

snd-pcm

snd

snd-ac97-codec

snd-intel8x0

```

Podes localizar os módulos criados com o comando : 

```
find /lib/modules/<kernel version>/ -type f -iname '*.o' -or -iname '*.ko'
```

----------

## Mr. Hardman

Salve, caro baldeante!

Muito obrigado pela resposta. Consegui solucionar o problema, mas de outra forma. Havia compilado o kernel com suporte embutido à placa que estou utilizando, então não teria o módulo para carregar. A solução que encontrei foi a seguinte: adicionei a flag "alsa" ao meu arquivo /etc/make.conf. Depois disso, rodei o comando "emerge -avuDN world" e meu som passou a funcionar normalmente. Não sabia que ela não vinha habilitada por padrão. Aprendi mais uma. Muitíssimo obrigado, de qualquer forma. Abraço!

----------

